# Replacing Compressor/A/C Clutch in Golf IV



## AltoVista (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone have any hands on? Tips, watch out fors, etc? I can plumb, spin wrenches, etc, but haven't done HVAC work in a car. 
Oh, telling me take it to a mechanic is too many $$$$$$$$. Stealer wants close to $2K.
TIA


----------



## 276ways (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Compressor/A/C Clutch in Golf IV (AltoVista)*

call a savage yard and get the whole compressor , but the tricky part is recovering r-134a if you dont have access to a recovery machine , unless your system is empty than you just need to install compressor set vacuum and charge 
system .. might cost 200-300 bucks


----------

